# 8n wont start



## sniper695 (Dec 6, 2013)

my dad has a 8n and it was running good, he parked it in his barn and the next time he went to start it, a few months later. it wouldn't start, it has good spark, and he even tried using starter fluid, so he bought a new carb and installed it and it won;t start, it will fire once or twice and then nothing, it has been converted to 12 volt a year or 2 ago but has been running fine.


----------



## DonCam (Dec 11, 2013)

How is fuel flow to carb? Did you dump the tank and put fresh gas in? If it's getting fuel and has spark, and ran before it should run.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I find with mine, if it doesn't have a good bit of fuel in it, it won't start. Even though you can see fuel in it, it may not be enough to get it going.


----------



## sniper695 (Dec 6, 2013)

DonCam said:


> How is fuel flow to carb? Did you dump the tank and put fresh gas in? If it's getting fuel and has spark, and ran before it should run.



The tank has not been dumped, I suggested he do that but it hasn't happened yet. previously he had issues with gas coming out by the carburetor so I think it is getting gas to there fine. but will check


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i agree with bill. my 2N will run out of gas with gas still visible in the tank. the first time it did it, i was stumped for a while.


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you check the wire that goes from the coil to the distributer? With the points dry and open test that it is not grounded to the tractor. If it is, there is probably a worn out leather square preventing it from being grounded, you should remove it and replace it with some leather or a piece of plastic.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Old gas, first thing to do on any machine that was running, sits for a while and then will turn over or kick, but not run. If the tank was partially empty, there could also be condensation mixed with the gas to make it less likely to burn correctly. I'd put a can of dry gas or something in the tank, and then fill it the rest of the way with fresh gas. If that doesn't work, drain completely and use fresh gas and go from there. The old gas makes for a fun bonfire... so it's not a complete waste.


----------



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

We had the same problem and it was the coil


----------



## mongo7778 (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a freeze plug issue, my buddy was removing the old one and thought it was a plug with ribs, but come to find out it was a concave type, anyway he marred out gouged the edges pretty good, how can I fix this so it will seal


----------

